# Sound track needed for electric chair ande screaming person



## DamoTheRed (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll bump this up cos I may also be making an electric chair this year (time permitting)


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a few posts with sound effects, good one from Dr Morbius (post #9), link still good, 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/64693-need-good-sound-file-my-electric-chair.html


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a 15 sec one I just put together.......
http://www.4shared.com/audio/y6kkkSb9/Electricution__male_screaming.html


----------



## DamoTheRed (Oct 27, 2009)

Dark lord, that is excellent! Thank you for that.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

No prob, glad to help. I can make it a little longer if needed.


----------

